# Del Inglés al Español y del Español al Inglés (Traducciones Cortas)



## David1969

Estimados amigos:

Deseo saber cuales son los foros, en los que uno puede recibir apoyo para traducir una frase del inglés al español y también del español al inglés. Hasta este momento he podido ver un foro que dice Spanish-English.  Agradecido por su respuesta.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

En el foro de vocabulario general:

http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2

El de gramática es más bien para lo que es el funcionamieto de las estructuras del idioma.


----------



## David1969

Thanks a lot, Dr. Quizá.  Kindly yours,


----------



## David1969

Disculpen que use este espacio pero no encuentro como Hacer Un New Thread, para Iniciar una nueva discusión, pregunta. Favor necesito alguien que me explique. Gracias. David.


----------



## belén

Hola David:


Para iniciar una nueva consulta tienes que ir al foro que te interesa en cuestión  y en la parte izquierda verás un enlace que pone "New Thread, Ask a question" Si le das ahí, puedes abrir una nueva consulta. Siempre es importante seguir las reglas de publicación, poner un título adecuado a la pregunta que haces y ofrecer contexto.

Gracias y saludos,
Belén


----------



## David1969

Hola Belén: 

Aunque sea tardía mi respuesta a tu fina atención, muchas gracias!


----------



## David1969

Hola buenos días a todos.  Por favor quiero escribir un "nuevo hilo" pero en la página web de wordreference no lo encuentro.  Solicito su colaboración.  saludos.


----------



## belén

Hola David:

Me cito a mi misma porque poco más puedo aportar:



> Hola David:
> 
> 
> Para iniciar una nueva consulta tienes que ir al foro que te interesa en cuestión y en la parte izquierda verás un enlace que pone "New Thread, Ask a question" Si le das ahí, puedes abrir una nueva consulta. Siempre es importante seguir las reglas de publicación, poner un título adecuado a la pregunta que haces y ofrecer contexto.
> 
> Gracias y saludos,
> Belén


----------



## Antpax

*Hola:

Dado que la duda ya ha sido  contestada, pues veo que has abierto hilos, cierro este hilo.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)*


----------

